# Has anyone bought a Velo Orange saddle?



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I just bought a VO Model 6 saddle...It looks very similar to the Brooks Swallow and is supposed to be shaped like the Swift... For $85 it's priced like a B17...

I love my Brooks Swallow but at $200+, I can't put one on every bike

I'll do a complete report once it arrives

http://www.velo-orange.com/vosaddlemodel6.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> I just bought a VO Model 6 saddle...It looks very similar to the Brooks Swallow and is supposed to be shaped like the Swift... For $85 it's priced like a B17...
> 
> I love my Brooks Swallow but at $200+, I can't put one on every bike
> 
> ...


Dave, I am really hoping that saddle works out.

I have looked at those a lot and hummed and hawed, I really hope that works out.

Let us know.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Thanks for testing it out for us. I think many people are wondering the same thing.


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

Dave keep us posted I have been tempted to try the VO too. They look to be designed nice. Plus he had a recall on them about a half year ago due to some issue, so he is attentive to his products.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

same as cardiff I think, sold on ebay, soma, etc... all kinds of models, top left is the swallow ripoff


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*I want to know as well...*

I was going to get one this week and the rails are longer than the Swift I have or the Regal.

Ride report when you can. I will wait for you comments! :thumbsup:


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I like my VO saddle!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I like the fact that the skirt is tied across like that...I think....I'm interested too


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2009)

I have also been thinking of maybe trying a b-17N as an alternative to the Swift. 

I like the Swallow and would like to use one or more, but the prices are just out of this world.

Anyone have comments on the b-17N???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

The saddle arrived today

Since I haven't ridden it, I can only give some general observations

1. The leather is very nice...it's a little more dull than the Brooks but leather lotion shines it right up( VO recommends leather polish/lotion)

2. The construction appears to be excellent...The allen key tension bolt is a great idea. It's much better than the Brook proprietary bolt/wrench

3. The size and shape are very similar to the Swallow...

I plan on putting it on my J.P Weigle and do a long ride this weekend.

I'll give an update on Monday


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

toomanybikes said:


> I have also been thinking of maybe trying a b-17N as an alternative to the Swift.
> 
> I like the Swallow and would like to use one or more, but the prices are just out of this world.
> 
> Anyone have comments on the b-17N???


shoot, I just saw this, sorry...I ride 2 B-17N's I love them they are the same shape as my butt....or visa versa. It's the saddle for me


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

It looks good on my bike too


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

uh......Dave...that's not a bike yet,,,it's a frame, fork and seat


----------



## Milhaus (Sep 28, 2008)

That's a nice looking saddle...


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

Now all you need is that snazzy new leather handlebar tape that is coming out (I have no affiliation, but I am excited) https://handlebra.com/ big thread: (https://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=54578&highlight=handlebra)


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

someone.....quick...I need a ride report on this saddle. I have been using the specialized that came on my langster on my new build. I did the longest ride on it yet today and I am going to say something I have NEVER said before....OMG MY A$$ HURTS!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

maybe there is some deeper meaning, but on the surface that name "handlebra" is just stupid


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Where made?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Bertrand said:


> Where made?




lots of buzz in blogs and such, and these things (various other models too) are popping up all over... I've read taiwan-made w/ australian leather in various places. not sure where cardiff is located, their website is pretty blank (cardiffltd.com). 

one thing to note is that there is some sort of synthetic laminate on the bottom. riv has some interesting comments on the b-17-like model: longer rails, sagging sooner, fake copper rivets, 5-yr warranty


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*Update- 60 mile ride report*

I did 60 miles on the saddle today.....

If you ride a Swift or Swallow, I don't think you'd have any issues with this saddle..the saddle is flatter side to side than either of the Brooks but I couldn't tell any ride differnce

I had to force myself to think about the saddle at about mile 50...I completely forgot about it.....that is exactly what a good saddle is supposed to do

Swifts and Swallows are comfortable for me right out of the box...I don't need much break in... and they only get better with each ride....

The VO was comfortable right out of the box....time will tell if it gets better or worse...



Based on my intial ride, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm sold. Gonna buy one on monday, and link them to this thread


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Dave, how is the length of the rails compared to the Brooks saddles???


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Dave, how is the length of the rails compared to the Brooks saddles???



The VO has longer rails...I don't remember the exact number but I think it's 1cm


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> The VO has longer rails...I don't remember the exact number but I think it's 1cm



Good news,

Thanks.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Dave.. swapped off my B17-N from my Langster today and put it on my new ride....whew....what a relief.....I will never sit on that gawdawful a$$ hatchet Specialized again. How the he!! can a lightly padded saddle leave me so bruised?


I've been thinking, so these saddles are 85 bucks plus shipping.....and I can get a B-17N for 99.99 with free shipping....and I KNOW the brooks is perfect for me...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> Thanks Dave.. swapped off my B17-N from my Langster today and put it on my new ride....whew....what a relief.....I will never sit on that gawdawful a$$ hatchet Specialized again. How the he!! can a lightly padded saddle leave me so bruised?
> 
> 
> I've been thinking, so these saddles are 85 bucks plus shipping.....and I can get a B-17N for 99.99 with free shipping....and I KNOW the brooks is perfect for me...


I'd go with what you know.....Why risk it?.......don't get me wrong, I really like the VO so far but if the B17N is the same price, and works for you, I'd stick with it..

For me, B17's work on my more upright bikes but I like the Swifts and Swallows on bikes with a more aggressive position.. for those types of bikes, the VO is ,so far, a good alternative


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

the B-17 N is suggested for a bit more aggressive position too, I think the way it fits me has more to do with the flat top than anything. I gotta tell you guys, I wish my wife would get a better job because there are SOOOOOOO many things I want......lol


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> the B-17 N is suggested for a bit more aggressive position too, I think the way it fits me has more to do with the flat top than anything. I gotta tell you guys, I wish my wife would get a better job because there are SOOOOOOO many things I want......lol



Not the complicate your decison but the VO is pancake flat


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

so's my butt...but then again I didn't eat 5 pieces of pizza


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

so, how's a flat saddle going to get my wife a better job?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> get my wife a better job?


I like the way you think


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

200 mile update.

I'm loving this saddle...It did 75 miles today and the saddle keeps getting better and better.....


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for the review Dave. I pulled the trigger today on a black one. 

What kind of lotion did you use Dave? Does the bottom laminate on these negate the need to treat it to protect it from water splash? Can we use something like Obenauf LP on the top?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm just using some type of leather lotion from an autoparts store...

I haven't treated the bottom....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Dave Hickey said:


> I'm just using some type of leather lotion from an autoparts store...
> 
> .


yeah since proofide has gone up to like 15-16 bucks a can....
Thanks for the update


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

now available in WHITE


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

where?



FatTireFred said:


> now available in WHITE


----------



## vodid (Sep 27, 2010)

*Beware Velo Orange saddles*

I had a model 8, and the frame rails under the saddle broke. I'm not some huge guy; I weigh 170 and I'm 5'9" tall. Velo Orange refused to replace the frame, because I've had the saddle longer than a year. It irked me because this is a part that I don't expect should break, ever, and I'd expect the manufacturer to replace the part. I have several Brooks saddles that I've had for over ten years with no problems. Brooks for me from now on.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> The VO has longer rails...I don't remember the exact number but I think it's 1cm


That's an advantage for me...I had to buy one of those VO setback posts to use the Swallow on my Colnago.


----------



## vodid (Sep 27, 2010)

*Picture of broken Velo Orange saddle rail*

I hope I uploaded the photo correctly...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

No issues with mine...I own two..one has thousands of miles..... I still prefer Brooks but these are a nice alternative


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> No issues with mine...I own two..one has thousands of miles..... I still prefer Brooks but these are a nice alternative


I suppose any saddle can break--now if we start hearing about multiple VO saddles breaking then we might have an issue.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> No issues with mine...I own two..one has thousands of miles..... I still prefer Brooks but these are a nice alternative


How does VO's Model 1 compare to the Brooks Team Pro Classic @ $95 from Wallbike?

Is the Brooks Classic exactly the same as the Team Pro except for the steel rivets and lack of chamfering of bag loops? I did not care fot he bag loops anyway so that is okay with me. The Team Pro is supposed to have the thickest leather and therefore the most durable and longest to break-in and I was wondering if the Classic was the same?


----------



## jamesdak (Aug 22, 2010)

Reviving this old thread to see how everyones VO model 6 is holding up. Any comments from the owners? 

I ride a Brooks Swift but on my current bike I cannot get the saddle back far enough. The bike is a Trek Madone 5.9 and come with the "fancy" seat mast/cap setup. Not enough rear offset for where I need the saddle to be. So VO saddle with the longer rails seems like an option to solve my problems.

thanks,


----------

